# Heavy Clover bred Walker pups..PICTURES!!



## Tree Blazin (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been waiting on these pups long before the breeding ever took place and on the 20th Jewel gave birth to 6 healthy females. Now I cant wait to get them weaned so I can finish her out and start on the pups.

SIRE(TRAXX):





DAM(JEWEL)









------------------------------CH GRNITECH ROCK RIVER SACKETT JR.
----------------------GRCH GRNITCH RAT ATTACK
------------------------------GRNITCH NITE HEAT DIXIE
-----SIRE--GRNITECH PKC WORLD CH HAWKS TRAXX ATTACK
------------------------------STYLISH CLOVER
----------------------GRNITECH STYLISH MOLLY
------------------------------'HIGH COUNTRY MOLLY

PUPS 

------------------------------STYLISH CLOVER
---------------------NITECH THE JOKER
-----------------------------NITECH GADDS INDIANA SINGING YAYA
---DAM--TREE BLAZIN JOKERS JEWEL (1st place win)
-----------------------------GRNITECH RAT ATTACK
---------------------NITECH GADD AND CARMACKS POWDER
-----------------------------NITECH LAYBURGERS LATE NIGHT CINDY( out of TONYS WILD CLOVER)


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice bred pups!! Good luck with em..


----------



## slick head hunter (Apr 23, 2011)

you going to be letting any of those go,preferable a female


----------



## Tree Blazin (Apr 23, 2011)

They all sold before the breeding. She had all females


----------



## slick head hunter (Apr 23, 2011)

ok thanks anyway if someone does not pick theres up give me a shout


----------



## Tree Blazin (Apr 23, 2011)

I will.. I sent you a PM


----------

